# Shady Grove Campground was worth the effort.



## lcookie (Jun 22, 2015)

My Father's Day gift was a success.  The family came up from Sav to spend the weekend camping.  That was my wish.  The little one and I are loving it so we wanted to share the experience.  Things started off bad as I ended up working on my day off to get a project done.  My boss appreciated the effort and personally thanked me for the sacrice.  So we hit the campground just before dark on Friday.  Luckily this band of newbies got all set up with little to no issues.  We started a fire, roasted dogs, made smores, and laughed half the night.  Next day we took the kids to the park, to the beach, and fire fly catching at night.  In between all of that we ate mega meals and enjoyed each other. It was like a 2 day party.  It was totally worth the effort. Hope yall don't mind All the pics. I don't have any pics from my childhood.  Wanted better for my little one. Never even put the boat in the water.


----------



## Sargent (Jun 22, 2015)

Awesome!  

Spent many a weekend there.  Glad y'all had fun.


----------



## lcookie (Jun 22, 2015)

Oh yea.  Those coleman family tents are awesome.  Large and roomy. I would recommend them just make sure the pad is large enough when choosing a site.


----------



## seeker (Jun 22, 2015)

Better set-up than a Hilton Hotel in the woods.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Jun 22, 2015)

Now that's a breakfast!


----------



## JustUs4All (Jun 22, 2015)

Looks like a good time was had by all.


----------



## Bob2010 (Jun 22, 2015)

That's awesome!  You guys need to know a trick my wife figured out on the inner Web.  Smores! Pointy ice cream cone. Layer marshmallow and chocolate chips inside. Wrap in foil and drop on the cooking  rack or just outside the coals. No big mess all over kids and taste amazing.


----------



## lcookie (Jun 22, 2015)

Good look on the smores.  Will try that next go around.  I kinda like the messy faces.  Let's me know they enjoyed it lol.


----------



## elfiii (Jun 22, 2015)

lcookie said:


> I don't have any pics from my childhood.



Make sure those last cookie. They will be grown and gone before you know it! The pics will be treasured memories some day.

Looks like ya'll had a blast and went first class to boot. I agree on the messy faces. That's a sign smores were a hit.


----------



## sparky (Jun 22, 2015)

looks like a purty place & a good time was had by all


----------



## LT4247 (Jun 22, 2015)

And I thought my Thermarest was comfy.


----------



## T-N-T (Jun 22, 2015)

Looks Awesome!  I like to EAT when camping.  I always make sure the meals are big and good.  Post your pics,  thats what its about!

What up with the last pic of ol buddy working on the truck?


----------



## lcookie (Jun 22, 2015)

Had a bolt break on the brake caliper.  Had to fix that before they hit the road.  Definitely unplanned but he made short time of it.  We are from the school of fix it yourself.  Good thing it did not happen while they were in transit.


----------



## T-N-T (Jun 23, 2015)

I hear that.   If it's a bolt a can see our touch,  I'm fixing it myself too.
lucky it didn't cause a side of the road fix.


----------



## Deerhead (Jun 23, 2015)

Those air mattress' looked more comfortable than my bed.  You sure know how to setup a camp!


----------



## Tank1202 (Jun 23, 2015)

By the looks on the faces, I do believe a good time was had by all. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## tsharp (Jun 29, 2015)

Thanks for posting your pictures. Looks like everyone had a great time. You do have a very nice set up!


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Jun 29, 2015)

You guys look like you have camping all figured out !!  Dang nice setup and the eats will keep them going!   Take the photos ... like the song says ...photographs and memories ....


----------



## lcookie (Jun 30, 2015)

Thanks for the compliments.


----------



## tcward (Jul 12, 2015)

Nothing like camping and the great outdoors!


----------



## Etoncathunter (Jul 13, 2015)

Looks like ya had a great time. You certainly made memories those little ones will keep for ever.


----------



## BIGABOW (Jul 27, 2015)

One heck of a kitchen set up!!
Nice work!!


----------



## lcookie (Jul 27, 2015)

Thanks.   did a lot of research to choose the items.


----------

